# 1892 Victor Copake project almost ridable



## bikejunk (Jun 1, 2015)

my 1892-1893 Victor is almost ready to ride - it is possible to stretch the new Robert Dean 28 inch tires to a 30 inch wheel and thank god for heavy house paint as it protected the nickle on most of the parts . The fabrication of the brake hardware was and is the hardest part as I am working from photos. I Know the pedals and seat are period but not victor but it puts me in the saddle- will keep yous guys updated on the ride when finished.    thanks


----------



## catfish (Jun 1, 2015)

Very cool !


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 1, 2015)

Very nice job. Hope your riding, soon.
I would like to know how it handles and rides....
I'm getting ready to buy a set of 28"x 1-3/4" smooth whites, for my 1903 Racycle Roadster.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jun 1, 2015)

I've heard of people warming up 28" RD's and stretching over a 30" hoop. You may want to contact Richard directly and inquire as to temp tolerances of his rubber.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 1, 2015)

Very nice and I'd like to get a peep in your building too (I'll even bring the flashlights!)
Chris


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 1, 2015)

Yea in close contact with Richard Dean on the stretching of the new color tires did not know if it would work or not  next step is taking them off and gluing them back on - next warm sunny day


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 1, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> Very nice and I'd like to get a peep in your building too (I'll even bring the flashlights!)
> Chris




Paul Genaro is the only guy ever to survive diggin thru


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 1, 2015)

Robert Dean told me that some of his clients have heated the tires in a clothes dryer...


----------



## gkeep (Jun 1, 2015)

Beautiful machine!! That's going to turn heads.


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 2, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> Paul Genaro is the only guy ever to survive diggin thru




...and look how he turned out.

That thing's coming out great man - good for you.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jun 2, 2015)

Great find & Looking good so far!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 2, 2015)

Looking super! what's that pointed item in the shed? you building a rocketship?


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 2, 2015)

bricycle said:


> Looking super! what's that pointed item in the shed? you building a rocketship?



it is the back end of my Hindenburg side car on a 1928 German built Triumph


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> it is the back end of my Hindenburg side car on a 1928 German built Triumph




Very cool!


----------



## catfish (Jun 2, 2015)

bikejunk said:


> it is the back end of my Hindenburg side car on a 1928 German built Triumph




You mean this one?


----------



## bikejunk (Jun 2, 2015)

no thats my 1917   I can post a photo tomorrow  or do a google search for Hindenburg sidecar motorcycle


----------



## mike cates (Jun 2, 2015)

Your new block chain and master link is on the way. Your Victor is a Model B from 1892-93. Post photos when completed and the ride with the block chain I sell will be smoother than you can imagine.
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## mike cates (Jul 2, 2020)

I know it's been years since I sent you the block chain and when this thread started but have you got her finished?
Post photos for us all to enjoy!  NICE MACHINE!!
Mike Cates, CA.


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 2, 2020)

LOL it has been a few years and about 100 mile of bike path riding -but still using a early 1890s Brooks saddle as I have never found a victor saddle that I could afford -will post some photos this weekend of a nice riding bike


----------



## bikejunk (Jul 2, 2020)

Just today really the Columbia is a more comfortable ride but the victor has better brakes


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jul 2, 2020)

Will this Victor saddle stem match your  Victor?
The saddle appears to be later design?









						Vintage Leather SADDLE Antique Bike Seat Prewar 28"Wood Wheel TOC Bicycle 1892  | eBay
					

<p>Vintage Leather SADDLE Antique Bike Seat Prewar 28" Wood Wheel TOC Bicycle. Condition is Used. Shipped with USPS Parcel Select Ground. </p><br><p>Original leather under the new leather stuffed with hoses hair</p><p>The original leather is complete and useable but one corner spilt so covered...



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 3, 2020)

lucky guy ! wonderful bikes


----------



## pelletman (Sep 4, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## locomotion (Sep 6, 2020)

can you post a picture of your Victor headbadge please?
what is the serial number on your Victor?
beautiful bike
can you also post a pic of how the rear brake works?


----------

